# RIP Bailey - 1999 - 2011



## MelissaHersch (Jul 7, 2011)

Some of you may be wondering who Bailey is, he was Chillinator's lovely, 11 year-old Golden Retriever. Luke found a small lump on his leg last week and took him straight to the vets, a blood test result came back as normal a couple of days ago and the lump turned out to be a harmless cyst.

Today, however, we came back to find Bailey lying on the kitchen floor breathing very heavily. We rushed him down to the vet where he started convulsing and sadly his heart simply couldn't take the strain any longer. :crying:

The vet had no idea what the cause was - hopefully we'll find that out in a few days.

Luke seems to be trying to hold it together but I can tell it's hitting him hard underneath. He might not be around for a couple of days; he needs some time and a bit of comfort. Bailey really was a lovely dog and full of life, I'll certainly miss him jumping on the bed every morning and licking my face. 

Rest In Peace sweetheart, run free.


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

So sorry for your loss! RIP sweetheart x


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

So sorry hun massive ((((hugs)))) for you & Luke


----------



## MelissaHersch (Jul 7, 2011)

Angie2011 said:


> So sorry for your loss! RIP sweetheart x





simplysardonic said:


> So sorry hun massive ((((hugs)))) for you & Luke


Thank you. I feel so sad for Luke right now, hopefully plenty of hugs will help ease the pain. 

They were like brothers in a way, they grew up together and Bailey was such a sweetie!


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm so very, very sorry 

Sleep well, Bailey xxxx


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Heartfelt condolences.

Rest in Peace Bailey - whatever it was he is now pain free.

Big hugs to you both.


----------



## MelissaHersch (Jul 7, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> I'm so very, very sorry
> 
> Sleep well, Bailey xxxx





912142 said:


> Heartfelt condolences.
> 
> Rest in Peace Bailey - whatever it was he is now pain free.
> 
> Big hugs to you both.


Thank you so much, it does mean a lot to Luke.

It came so suddenly, Bailey was absolutely fine this morning. :crying:

I just hope Luke will be OK.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks guys, these kind messages really do mean a lot to us. 

Rest In Peace buddy, run free. I hope you didn't die in pain.


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

so sorry for your loss x
RIP Bailey


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss R.I.P Bailey go chase butterflies over the Rainbow Bridge

Viv xx


----------



## petzplazaUK (Feb 21, 2011)

so sorry for your loss and complete shock, another star is in the sky now with baileys name on it shining down on u both.RIP bailey run free sweetie. thoughts are with you


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

So sorry you have lost Bailey Luke, Always heartbreaking and such a shock as well when its so sudden and unexpected.

May your spirit run forever free Bailey always in sunshine.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Oh no :crying: So sorry you lost your boy Luke ((((hugs)))) xxx


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

So sorry to hear, thinking of you all

Run free Bailey xxx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss of Bailey.
R.I.P Bailey and run free at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone, it's a bit hard, but I'm sucking it up. I'm glad that Bailey had a good life, I suppose 11 years isn't bad?

We've got his collar and the vet kindly gave us a clipping of his hair to keep. Mel and I have picked a spot in the garden for his ashes - it's right next to a tree where he once sniffed out an injured chaffinch.


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

RIP Bailey xx


----------



## rob158 (Nov 7, 2009)

I am very sorry to hear that,
hope you all fell better soon.


----------



## russettali (Mar 29, 2011)

sorry for your loss. RIP
XXXX


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

RIP little guy!!!!


----------

